# Pilot bearing



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how the pilot bearing is lubricated ? in my early days we used brass bushings but have seen and have been told the bearing is better so I bought one it is an open roller ball bearing how does it receive any type of lubrication I figured it would be a sealed bearing just curious no laughing please .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a hot topic on the other forum. Some guys don't lube them, some do. I lube them. Just pack a _small_ amount of high temp wheel bearing grease into the open side, and install the bearing open side towards the engine. If it's a tight fit, put it in the freezer for half an hour first and it'll go right in. The "lubed" bearing I installed in my '65 in 1984 is still doing fine, and I haven't serviced it since then. Also, put a thin coating of grease on the trans input shaft.....where it rides inside the pilot. Then, another thin coating of grease on the splines where the clutch disc engages. VERY LITTLE GREASE is needed. Too much, and it'll fling off and ruin your new clutch disc.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I planned to use a bearing, but the trans guy from riverside gear (where I purchased my muncie parts) swore against pilot bearings, and told me to use a bronze bushing. I went with the bushing, but have not heard of any bearing problems on this site or others...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Either one is fine. Bushings can go for 100,000 miles or more (depending on the driver ) but should always be changed out with the clutch for good measure. The bushings are made from a sintered bronze called Oillite that is impregnated with oil for lubricity. 

IMO needle bearings (which I use) should definetly be lubricated with grease. I used Royal Purple synthetic axle grease but anything is better than nothing with needle bearings.


----------

